# ARRIVAL will be available on 4K Ultra HD and Blu-ray February 14th and Digital HD January 31st



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> MY ADAMS AND JEREMY RENNER STAR IN
> ONE OF THE MOST CRITICALLY ACCLAIMED FILMS OF THE YEAR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

YES!!


----------



## Sebastian Piest (Jan 23, 2017)

GREAT movie.. definitely gonna watch it a second time!


----------

